# So... how many gigs did you play in 2017?



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

Was changing out my wall calendar this morning and counted up the shows I played guitar on in 2017 - a total of 54.

This got me thinking - how many gigs did you all play in 2017? Were your shows with the same lineup or were there some last minute/fill ins? If you don't play out, are you planning to get out there? Or is your gig frequency winding down?

Hope all is well and Happy New Year!

Peter


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Spent the year re-tooling the lineup and set list and had a grand total of 1 gig which happened last month. Hope this year is smoother and busier.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

20 this year, which was down slightly, but pretty close to our last few years. Although, according to my spreadsheets, we made more this year than any other year! Cheers to playing nicer rooms and fewer of them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2018)

Hamstrung said:


> had a grand total of 1 gig which happened last month.


Ha, what a coinkidink! So did I!
In fact, it was my first bar gig since '86. Dang I'm old (but still kicking).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep, I'm in the single gig catagory too.

It was also a last minute fill in deal, on bass of all things.
One week to practice, one practice with the band but no drummer.
I met the drummer for the first time at the gig.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

A couple, but it was significant in that Nov was the first time I ever got paid to play.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have wound down to zero. Funny, because I think my skills are better than ever. 

I think about playing out, but I no longer have enough personal aspiration even for the odd open mic. 

Still enjoy writing, though, and "*it ain't art until you share it*" I always say. Hope to record some demos this year. And do private auditions for friends and family. Always ready to jam, of course.

Best to everyone in 2018! Especially you young fellas trying to make a go of it! Give 'er while you have the ambition!!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

3. Better than last years effort!


Sent from my other brain.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

keto said:


> A couple, but it was significant in that Nov was the first time I ever got paid to play.


Boom! Semi-professional.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I'm definitely between 75-100 gigs in 2017, probably settles around 80 or 85.

W.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I played 18 that I can think of - but 15 of them paid! Most of those were weekly open mics that I started hosting in September. 

Highlights included opening at the Greenbank Folk Club - an appreciative, listening audience that you can barely see because of the lights - and 2 sets at the Guinness World Record Concert in Stouffville. Also interesting was playing for "Live Music Yoga" - an instrumental gig which might become a somewhat regular thing - probably quarterly.

Edit: 19. Forgot one...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think we hit 65 last year? Our drummer counted it and made a post but I forget what he said haha.

Definitely gearing up to be busier in 2018. Hopefully with a bassist.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I finally got a band going starting September but we haven't had any gigs yet. Also still building our set list. But I was invited to play in a blues band for 3 gigs which was the only ones I've played in last year. That's a couple of house concerts and one at the Lansdowne Park Summer Series. This year, I already have 6 gigs lined up, 4 with a Celtic band and 2 with my blues/r&b band. Two will be on Robbie Burns Day on Jan 25 and two again during St Patrick's day. And my band also has 2 gigs in June.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Not at many gigs as I need, too many for my taste, but I released an album and made another, posted over one video a day and practice minimum 2 hours a day from January to December.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Less than 15. 

I left two bands in February, though one had a farewell show in April because it folded when I left. One was a blues/rock/folk/country 6 piece cover band, and the other was a contemporary Irish singer-songwriter/celtic trio, each played a couple of shows early in the year. There were also a couple of pickup gigs, a couple of church gigs, a couple of violin/guitar duo gigs, one concertina/guitar gig, and a memorial service throughout the year. Probably the lightest gig year in 25 years and I really enjoyed the extra time off, especially in the summer.

Hopefully, there'll be a new band in the next year or so, but at my age I don't want to gig all the time.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

We managed 7 shows in 2017, a new record for our band of 5 years. Always a pleasure to be out in front of people with this band. Other commitments keep our gig count low, but we go for quality over quantity! Or so we tell ourselves.....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

We did probably a dozen gigs through the 'nice weather' months, including some outdoor, band-showcase gigs. And probably another 6 or 7 bar gigs on either side of the summer. A combination of free and paid gigs. 

Some of the free ones were the most fun, though. In particular, I always wanted to play a block party on my own block, and got to do that this year for Canada Day. Kind of a bucket list thing - playing for all my neighbors I've been annoying for all these years - and it was great party, lots of fun had by all.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Average 5+ gigs a month with 3 different groups.Anything from retirement homes, Legions, private functions, fundraisers etc...


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I admit. Not used to gig...
Became seriously interested in guitar playing too late (50), I guess.
Reading you all make me realized I miss something...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Haven't played out for pay since NYE 2013 with @mario . I've played a few charity events and the band still gets together every couple of weeks (supposed to be every week) for fun and "just in case" but none of us are actively searching for anything. Lazy bunch of bastards.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Big Ol *ZERO*


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

After reading this I thought I would do a count. I keep track of every single gig including, where date, with who I played and what the pay was . I knew it was a lot but the answer really floored me : 97 paid gigs in 2017.

Not too bad for part time fun


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mawmow said:


> I admit. Not used to gig...
> Became seriously interested in guitar playing too late (50), I guess.
> Reading you all make me realized I miss something...


Gigging has an age limit?!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

MS41R8 said:


> After reading this I thought I would do a count. I keep track of every single gig including, where date, with who I played and what the pay was . I knew it was a lot but the answer really floored me : 97 paid gigs in 2017.
> 
> Not too bad for part time fun


Right on !!!! Congrats.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

34 with the band and 54 acoustic duo.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

2! Both paid, both solo acoustic. 

I've already had one this year, another one booked for Feb, so I will at least tie last year before the first quarter is out. 

Up till now, I was making excuses for not gigging like lack of band/partner. But, I'm the guy who ends up playing around the campfire without hesitation, so I finally took to solo plunge. Glad I did. I'm probably going to make a demo of some sort to give to bar/cafe owners, and do a lot more this year.


----------



## Zifnab (Dec 1, 2017)

0 gigs. New singer who is really great but she has never sang rock songs...we are bringing her to the darkside muahahhaha! And we no longer have 2 guitar players which leaves me with the struggle to pick up all the lead type stuff that I have never done before. But I am working on it. My brain understands what has to go on, each hand understands what has to go on but it seems they don't like working together so much.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

around 50- playing in a 3 different bands(probably 40 or so in my main band)- plus a few fill in gigs....- takes a toll when you work full time.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

SWLABR said:


> 2! Both paid, both solo acoustic.
> 
> I've already had one this year, another one booked for Feb, so I will at least tie last year before the first quarter is out.
> 
> Up till now, I was making excuses for not gigging like lack of band/partner. But, I'm the guy who ends up playing around the campfire without hesitation, so I finally took to solo plunge. Glad I did. I'm probably going to make a demo of some sort to give to bar/cafe owners, and do a lot more this year.


Surprising how much work you can get as a solo act. If you have a bit of talent and are good with people you can play anywhere. Good for you on having the guts to go solo.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Also recorded an album on 2 inch tape..... nothing digital..... coming out soon.. This is the back cover.. and inner sleeve- I'm the guy at the top in the middle with the Les Paul.. My wife has been surprisingly understanding.......lol


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

pstratman said:


> Also recorded an album on 2 inch tape..... nothing digital..... coming out soon.. This is the back cover.. and inner sleeve- I'm the guy at the top in the middle with the Les Paul.. My wife has been surprisingly understanding.......lol


That's pretty cool.... but slightly troubling. Who/where did the imagery of a baby, on purple couch, in the middle of a downtown setting, at a bloody crosswalk, with an axe on a splitter-log come from? 

just curious....


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

pstratman said:


> Also recorded an album on 2 inch tape..... nothing digital..... coming out soon.. This is the back cover.. and inner sleeve- I'm the guy at the top in the middle with the Les Paul.. My wife has been surprisingly understanding.......lol


We're practically neighbours! What are your projects and I'll have to come out in support.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

The project is called The Cabaret Quicksand.... this is the cover- the songs were written by Craig Rewbury- who plays bass in Jonesy- we had a band together for many years called Waiting For Jane- so in this case I was more of a hired gun- to add guitar parts to his songs- but I only play on 5 out of 10- the album features many great local musicians- Gary Borden, Paul Lalama, Mike Palermo- etc... also 4 singers I think- Jesse Stull, Scott Neilson, Brad Battle & Rob Lane......hence the company you keep....


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

The album art and the first video was designed by Antonio Amodeo.... out of the Falls.







We were up for a couple NMA - Niagara Music Awards this year but we lost- one was best video- lol.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm the nerd with the SG!


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

365
But I’m the only band member
And the only audience member 

Unless you count everyone within a 1/2 mile radius who I’m sure can hear every note. Lol (live in rural setting). 

Haven’t gigged since 1988. 
But I haven’t given up yet.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I think I did 10. My bands been off and over the years but still managed to play a few shows (used to be an every weekend thing) most years. It was the bands 20th Anniversary so we decided to play a few shows, that led to a few more offers. So it's been a fun year. We have drums tracks laid down for 11 songs to do some recording over the next bit which is going to be fun as well. I'm always grateful to still be able to play with people I enjoy playing with. So I'll take advantage while I can.

*I thought this was a new thread hah. Apply my post to 2018 instead please.*


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I would like to know how many of the 0-15 group were actually zero. I will start by including myself.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Less than zero.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This is not intended to cast aspersions on working musicians, but for me, the one thing that can, and has turned a joyous and uplifting experience into a task and sometimes a dreaded task, is to turn something I love into a business.

Accordingly I have lost any interest in playing in a bar until 2:00 AM so someone can sell beer. I work in another industry so I can retain the joy of music. Really the only paying gigs I take these days are FOH sound gigs. Any playing events I do these days are to help kids or adults with cancer.

If a bar owner wants to pay someone less than the girls serving drinks to play music, they're going to have to look elsewhere.

I'd rather play the music I love, even if it's only for myself.

Additionally, I'd rather do six excellent shows than fifty so-so.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> This is not intended to cast aspersions on working musicians, but for me, the one thing that can, and has turned a joyous and uplifting experience into a task and sometimes a dreaded task, is to turn something I love into a business.
> 
> Accordingly I have lost any interest in playing in a bar until 2:00 AM so someone can sell beer. I work in another industry so I can retain the joy of music. Really the only paying gigs I take these days are FOH sound gigs. Any playing events I do these days are to help kids or adults with cancer.
> 
> ...


Shame about that Milk. From what I recall of old videos you had some great chops and vocals.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nice of you to say.

I haven’t lost the joy of playing. I just don’t like having my musical choices affected by bar owners trying to sell beer.

It’s much more interesting, gratifying, exciting et cetera, for me to play a few shows and have no-one to answer to except the audience.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Nice of you to say.
> 
> I haven’t lost the joy of playing. I just don’t like having my musical choices affected by bar owners trying to sell beer.
> 
> It’s much more interesting, gratifying, exciting et cetera, for me to play a few shows and have no-one to answer to except the audience.


I still get a great kick out of entertaining people.

Playing for seniors is particularly rewarding. They applaud, dance around in their walkers, sing along, and cry. I've been approached by people who tell me their parent can't remember their own name - but sing every word to a familiar song. AND they call me "young man" .

The trick is to entertain your audience while keeping it fresh and interesting for yourself. I play in 2 bands and play at seniors homes weekly as well. I'm 62 and will continue to do it as long as they'll let me and I'm able.


----------

